# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Παγώνια

## ταως λοφιοφορος

Ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα μελη του ζωικου βασιλειου ειναι χωρις αμφιβολια το παγωνι!

 Το Ινδικο παγώνι(Paco cristatus)ειναι πουλί της οικογένειας των φασιανιδών, της τάξης των ορνιθόμορφων. Το επιστημονικό όνομά του είναι ταώς ο λοφιοφόρος. Παρουσιάζει έντονο φυλετικό διμορφισμό. Το μήκος του αρσενικού φτάνει το 1,25 μ., ενώ του θηλυκού ένα μέτρο περίπου. Το φτέρωμα των αρσενικών έχει γαλάζιο και πράσινο λαμπρό χρωματισμό στην κοιλιά, το στήθος και το κεφάλι και η ουρά αποτελείται από μακριά (1,25 μ.) πηδαλιοειδή φτερά, διακοσμημένα με πορτοκαλί, μαύρα, μπλε και πράσινα οφθαλμοειδή στίγματα. Όταν το αρσενικό θέλει να προσελκύσει την προσοχή των θηλυκών, ανοίγει κάθε τόσο την ουρά του σε σχήμα βεντάλιας και επιδεικνύεται. Ύστερα από πολύπλοκες ερωτικές επιδείξεις τα αρσενικά ζευγαρώνουν διαδοχικά με πολλά θηλυκά.

Το κομψό κεφάλι του είναι στολισμένο μ` ένα πολύ όμορφο λοφίο, που αποτελείται από εικοσιπέντε όρθια φτερά. Το ράμφος του είναι μυτερό, έχει κίτρινο χρώμα και τα μάτια του είναι πολύ ζωηρά. Τα πόδια του είναι πολύ δυνατά και στο αρσενικό είναι εφοδιασμέα με ισχυρά πλήκτρα.


Τα θηλυκά έχουν καστανόγκριζο φτέρωμα με σκούρες λωρίδες και είναι άχαρα σε σύγκριση με τα αρσενικά.Η αναπαραγωγική τους ηλικία είναι τα τρια χρόνια, αν και πολλές θηλυκές ξεκινάνε τις γέννες από τον δευτερο χρόνο αν ζευγαρώσουν με ώριμο αρσενικό τουλάχιστον τριών ετών.Ένα ώριμο υγιές αρσενικό παγώνι σε καλή φυσική κατάσταση μπορεί να ζευγαρώσει μέχρι και με πέντε θηλυκά.Τα θηλυκά παγώνια ξεκινάνε να γεννάνε από τα τέλη Απριλίου, από ένα αυγό κάθε δεύτερη μέρα. Τα αυγά τους έχουν ανοιχτό καστανό χρώμα και μέγεθος αυγού γαλοπούλας. Στα 7 με 10 αυγά η παγώνα σταματάει να γεννάει και το πιθανότερο είναι να κάτσει να τα κλωσήσει. Αν όμως της παίρνουμε τα αυγά μπορεί να φτάσει και τα 30.
Εάν βάλουμε τα αυγά σε εκκολαπτική μηχανή, θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσουμε την θερμοκρασία στους 99 με 100 βαθμούς Φαρενάιτ.
Οι νεοσσοί θα εκκολαφθούν σε 27 με 30 μέρες.


Το παγωνι τρέφεται με σπόρους, τρυφερούς βλαστούς, διάφορα έντομα και μικρά ερπετά. Κατάγεται από τα πυκνά δάση των Ινδιών, όπου ζει και σήμερα σε άγρια κατάσταση, κατά ομάδες τριάντα μέχρι σαράντα ατόμων. Ήταν γνωστό στη Μεσοποταμία από τον 3ο αι. π.Χ. Ο Μέγας Αλέξανδρος έστειλε πολλά παγόνια στην Ελλάδα και αργότερα το παγωνι διαδόθηκε και στη Ρωμαϊκή Αυτοκρατορία.Ήταν πιστευτό ότι το προστάτευαν οι Θεοί και ήταν συνηθισμένο να βρίσκεται στους ναούς και στις αυλές των πλούσιων σπιτιών. Σήμερα στην Ινδία το παγώνι είναι προστατευόμενο είδος. Με την πάροδο των αιώνων δημιουργήθηκαν δύο καινούριες φυλές, που έχουν ομοιόμορφο άσπρο ή μαύρο φτέρωμα.Το κρέας του είναι άνοστο, τα αβγά του δεν τρώγονται και χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για καλλωπιστικούς σκοπούς σε κήπους σπιτιών και σε δημόσια πάρκα. Σε αντίθεση με το όμορφο σύνολό του έρχεται η δυσάρεστη φωνή του η οποια ωστοσο ακουγεται μονο κατα την περιοδο του ζευγαρωματος.Τον υπολοιπο χρονο ειναι κατα κανονα πολυ ησυχο πτηνο. Ζει έως 25 χρόνια!

Περα απο το κλασσικο μπλε παγωνι(Ινδικο),υπαρχουν και τα λευκα παγωνια τα οποια θεωρουνται υποειδος του πρωτου και ειναι ολολευκα,το πρασινο παγωνι(Pavo muticus)το οποιο αντι για μπλε εχει πρασινο χρωμα και ειναι λιγο μικροτερο απο το κοινο και το παγωνι του Κογκο(Afropavo congensis)το οποιο εχει το μεγεθος μεγαλης κοτας και δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα εντυπωσιακο.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Παγόνι στον ζωολογικό κήπο της Βουδαπέστη, στην Ουγγαρία το 2008..



Περήφανο πουλί με φανταχτερά χρώματα...

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

Για παμε τωρα να το ακουσουμε κιολας..Δυναμωστε την ενταση... :Happy0030: Παμεεεε :: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKx58...feature=fvwrel

----------


## CyberPanos



----------


## mariakappa

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο

----------


## COMASCO

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφο!!!!!! σε ευχαριστουμε!!! Φωτη.

----------


## jimnikaia

κοιτα ποσα πραγματα μπορει να μαθει κανεις στις 3.30 το βραδυ και μην εχοντας τι να κανει. πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο με πραγματα που τα ειχα δει μικρος παρα πολυ μικρος αλλα που δεν τα ξεραμε τοτε

----------


## Paul

Πολυ ωραιο αρθρο!!!Μπραβο!!!!

----------

